# Clown killifish and rainbow badis



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Just bought a pair of rainbow badis and two clown killis. Anyone keep these? Do the rainbow badis have another name as I can't find anything on the net about them. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

1stAquarium said:


> Just bought a pair of rainbow badis and two clown killis. Anyone keep these? Do the rainbow badis have another name as I can't find anything on the net about them. Any info would be appreciated!


From what I can see of the so-called "Rainbow Badis" photos/videos online, the fish is the Dario dario. Its more "common" common name is Scarlet Badis, and it is in our profiles under this name. This is another example of why common names are so confusing; various people assign common names at random, there is no official "naming", only the true scientific species name.

I have a group of 9 of these in my SE Asian pond tank. They are extremely beautiful fish, at least the males are; females are very dull and drab, as you probably know unless you have all males. You'll find lots of info on the fish in our profile. The profiles are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top, or when the same name is used in posts it will be shaded, as you will see in the paragraph above, and you can click on that for that fish's profile.

Byron.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Byron. I had found badis badis on the net, not sure if that's the same fish too? Will have a look at the profiles when I get on the computer, can't see them at the moment. 
Have you ever bred them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Badid badis is a different fish. When you read the profile of Dario dario and Badis badis you will see info on the change of classification for these fish that will explain the differences and the confusion over such similar names.

I have seen some male/female display, but haven't noticed any actual spawning. I let nature take its course; fish regularly spawn in my aquaria, but the other fish find and eat the eggs except for the odd one now and then. I have several Emperor Tetra fry that have survived, I think I've about 10 now, some of which are spawning themselves.


----------

